# Chipped my headset top cap



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a new top cap for my 2007 585?
Despite my usual care, my bike fell over recently. I ended up with few scratches in the clear coat and a chip in the top cap of my head set. I should be able to buff out the clear coat flaws, but I need a new head set cap to restore my beloved Look to its former glory.

Thanks


----------



## Rapolsive (Mar 7, 2010)

*FSA Compressor Pro 1-1/8" for Carbon Steerer Forks*

You probably can't find the top cap with the Look logo on it, I tried looking and I am sure it will be ridiculous money if you can find it. It is made by FSA and you should jsut get the one with the FSA logo on it. Here's one place:

http://www.bikebling.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FSA-Compressor-Pro


----------



## scuollo (Aug 2, 2010)

I thought some of the top caps in this site were different, colors, text, but not a "branded" look if that is what you want... check it out:

http://www.purelycustom.com/default.aspx


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Use clear nail polish and touch up the cap and the clear coat. Should be fine unless you really knocked a chunk out of the cap or cracked it. 

Look caps show up on eBay fairly often. I bought one recently for less than half what the identical FSA cap typically sells for, including shipping. It's brand new. 

Normally at a dealer you can expect to pay about 3X for the Look, what the FSA cap sells for. The only difference is the name imprinted on it!


----------

